# Getting to San Sebastian In October?



## moondance (8 Jan 2008)

I have a wedding in San Sebastian, Spain in October of this year. A few of us want to fly out Fri, have wedding Sat and fly back Sunday. Does anyone know the best way to get there? Nearest airports are Biarritz (it isn't clear if Ryanair fly there in October on their website and can't get through to them by phone) or Bilbao (Aer Lingus only fly out there Thurs or Sat and come back Tuesday so this doesn't suit).

Any solutions??? I'm going to New York 2 weeks after this so trying not to spend too much money getting to this wedding!


----------



## runner (8 Jan 2008)

Used the AL Bilbao  conection to get there  2 yrs ago myself. The flights fine,but the conection onto San Sab requires a bus into Bilbao(20mins)  and a scheduled  (hourly I think)  bus service  from there to S Sab. Takes about an hour. Not very efficient.


----------



## moondance (8 Jan 2008)

I don't really mind transfer times Runner but if I went to Bilbao I'd have to stay Thurs - Tues which is too long. I even looked into Dub-Madrid-San Sebastian which is fine except I'd have to stay in Madrid Friday night and fly to San Sebastian very early Saturday morning which would be a pain and quite expensive! Think I'll look into UK flights, might have more luck there.


----------



## bigchicken (8 Jan 2008)

You could try Dublin-London-Bilbao
There are probably more flights that way...


----------



## macnas (8 Jan 2008)

Also check out flights to Vitoria from Dublin.....Ryanair?


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jan 2008)

http://www.clickair.com/view/default.aspx?lang=2

fly dublin-barcelona and barcelona-bilbao might not end up that much cheaper they do have a sale on at the moment not sure if it would include october though, you're a bit early booking aren't you? i'd wait a while and see what ryanair do regarding bilbao and biarritz


----------



## Perplexed (8 Jan 2008)

How about Dublin to Santander with Ryanair ?


----------



## macnas (8 Jan 2008)

Best way may be to fly to Biarritz (Ryanair from Dublin and Shannon) and then train the 50 km to San Sebastian. I located this on trip advisor.......................(not written by me!)



Posted on: 2:02 pm, July 31, 2006	
 Save
Hi, how are you?
First of all, I must say I envy you for your visit to San Sebastian! I'm looking forward to going back soon! (I was born there, so it's one of my favourite places in the world  )
Well, about your question I think that the train is the best option. I can give you some information about it, but maybe you should check it at the sites I add in the end. Just in case...
BIARRITZ - HENDAYE/HENDAYA: TGV
Timetable: 23:24, 07:14, 08:04, 09:03, 09:52, 10:38.
Price: 4,60 €.
Time: 23 min. aprox.
HENDAYE/HENDAYA-ERRENTERIA: EUSKOTREN (This train is called TOPO, ask in the station and they will tell you where to take it)
Timetable:
Summer timetable:
from monday to friday: 06:47, 07:03-22:03 (every 30 minutes), 22:31.
Saturday, Sunday and festivities: 08:03-22:03 (every 30 min.), 22:31.
Saturday night: 00:03, 01:03, 02:03, 03:03, 04:03, 05:03, 06:03, 07:03.
Winter timetable: 06:47, 07:03-22:33 (every 30 min.).
Saturday, Sunday and festivities: 08:03-22:33 (every 30 min.). Saturday night: 00:40, 02:40, 04:40, 06:40.
Price: 1,35 €.
Time: 24 min.
Web sites and telephone numbers:
SNCF / TGV
Tel.: (00 33) 559 488 605 (trains to Hendaye-Hendaya).
web site: www.tgv.com
EUSKOTREN
Tel.: (00 34) 902 543 210. (trains from Henday. to San Sebastian)
Pág. web: www.euskotren.es
Another way to get to San Sebastian is by bus:
PESA (the name of the company)
Timetable: monday to saturday: 12:15 y 18:45.
Price: 5,90 €.
Time: 1 h 45 min.
I recommend you the train.
Have a nice time and... sorry for my english!


----------



## CD2005 (11 Jan 2008)

Hi,

The transfer times from there are a real pain as flights are often early in the morning and relying on public transport.
Depending on the date and prices try dublin-barcalona/madrid-san sebastian, the aiport is €20 in a taxi from the centre and has a fairly regular flight time table. You can only fly from san sebastian to either madrid or barcalona with iberia but the flight times are regular and extra time spent going on 2 flights is probably equivilant to the transfer times from other nearby cities with public transport etc.
HTH's


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 Jan 2008)

About two months ago Ryanair were to fly us to Vitoria in Spain but because of low cloud couldn't land so the landed at Santander instead. We were heading to San Sebastian. We were able to get a bus for a couple of euro from Santander airport in to the central bus station. When we got there we got a direct bus from Santander to San Sebastian. The journey took about 4 hours but we also had to wait a couple of hours in Santander bus station to get the direct bus.  If I had to do this trip again I would take it in two stages. Get the bus from Santander to Bilbao. These are very frequent. The buses from Bilbao to San Sebastian are also very frequent. You could break the journey and have a stroll through Bilbao by the riverside.
When you arrive in San Sebastian the bus terminus is very central but still a good 20 minute walk to the old town.  San Sebastian is one of the top ten places that I have visited and worth a few days. We stayed at www.pensionedorta.com in the old town. Very reasonable rates and spotlessly clean.


----------

